# 5x5 Advanced Edge Pairing



## LaffyTaffyKidd (Apr 19, 2008)

Could somebody make a video of 5x5 edge pairing please. I've looked in the How To section on this site, but I just don't understand the process by words. Or.. is there a website / video out there already explaining this?


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 19, 2008)

Erik has a video showing how he does the edges. It's the method that Arnaud explains, but erik does it in video form. I think his youtube URL is http://youtube.com/user/frk17


----------



## pcharles93 (Apr 19, 2008)

It's the same exact thing as 4x4 but if you don't know how to solve the 4x4 follow masterofthebass's advice. Arnaud is very helpful.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Apr 19, 2008)

Arnaud has a video too. VERY nice video


----------



## philkt731 (Apr 19, 2008)

Frank also has a video on BigCubes.com


----------

